# opera taking too much time 2 laod a webpage. how2solve??



## kool (Feb 14, 2007)

I've Opera v9.10, these days i'm facing problem in browsing. It takes too much time to load any page, and starts showing blank page with these information in status bar * Waiting (#1)for connection to www.thinkdigit.com* for 1st tab * Waiting (#2)for connection to www.yahoo.com* for 2nd tab and so on....... and keep showing like this till 5 minutes to 10minutes. And then i've to refresh at every 5min. 
But other browser are working properly like FIREFOX/IE-7. I've also reduced *MAX TOTAL CONNECTION from 20 to 1 and MAX CONNECTION TO A SERVER from 8 to 1 under NETWORK setting of OPERA..*But no solution.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Clear your cache, cookies, etc... and then try again...

Arun


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Clear your cache, cookies, etc... and then try again...


^^this will solve the problem.

*Tools->Delete Private Data*  (if u've saved passwords/emails... then uncheck the checkbox as shown in pic.

*img294.imageshack.us/img294/8481/untitledcm9.th.jpg


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 14, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Upgrade to 9.2 and see if it happens with that tooo.



Hey dude, you're even faster than the Opera developers! Opera 9.2 hasn't been released yet.

*www.opera.com/index.dml


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

most probably..........


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 14, 2007)

most probably what?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

most probably what? - most probably............


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 14, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> Hey dude, your even faster than the Opera developers! Opera 9.2 hasn't been released yet.
> 
> *www.opera.com/index.dml



I know that, but check for an update with opera 9.1 and see what it sayz.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 14, 2007)

kool said:
			
		

> I've Opera v9.10, these days i'm facing problem in browsing. It takes too much time to load any page, and starts showing blank page with these information in status bar * Waiting (#1)for connection to www.thinkdigit.com* for 1st tab * Waiting (#2)for connection to www.yahoo.com* for 2nd tab and so on....... and keep showing like this till 5 minutes to 10minutes. And then i've to refresh at every 5min.
> But other browser are working properly like FIREFOX/IE-7. I've also reduced *MAX TOTAL CONNECTION from 20 to 1 and MAX CONNECTION TO A SERVER from 8 to 1 under NETWORK setting of OPERA..*But no solution.



Clear the cache, close Opera..
Try again.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 14, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> I know that, but check for an update with opera 9.1 and see what it sayz.



Here is what it says... (Check the attachment).

And I've opened the about page in the background for you to see which version of Opera I'm using.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

9.1 is latest ..............


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, It was my mistake,Sorry. I have Opera 9.01, not 9.10
When I click Check for updates then what I get is that Opera 90.2 and not 9.2, is available....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

hehe... btw clear the cache or increase its size... that shd help... btw hav u changed the user agent ..


----------



## kool (Feb 15, 2007)

mine is also 9.10 and thnx to all my problem is solved by clearing caches and increased its time to default 8 and 20 to servers!!


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 15, 2007)

Which time did you increase to 8 and 20?


----------



## kool (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry its not time, its total connection:

*MAX TOTAL CONNECTION from 20 to 1 and MAX CONNECTION TO A SERVER from 8 to 1 under NETWORK setting of OPERA.*


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 16, 2007)

Any idea how this is related to the problem, and how it can solve the problem?


----------

